# Newbie!! Where to look for ewaste and jewelry scraps??????



## Mmon2616 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am a newbie at refining but I already love this as much as anyone!! I am just curious about where I should look for scraps. I already have a contract with an NDT company to get all their fixer and waste film. I have refined a little gold but am having a hard time finding ewaste. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I should look to get free or pay little as possible to get ewaste or jewelry scraps? Thanks to all that give suggestions and I will make sure that I don't give refiners a bad name. I have a ton of passion and even if I don't make a lot of money I will continue to do it. I just need a little help getting started. If anyone is willing to answer a few questions and help me I would greatly appreciate it. Most people tells to read the forums and I do. Buy there is so much to go through and try to determine my problems and what I am going through compared to everyone else's situations. No two situations are exactly alike and I am trying to learn the correct way to do this. If there is anyone who has a few minutes to answer some one on one questions and try not to judge me I would greatly appreciate and even pay for real advice. I am sincere and honest about everything I do and I would like the same. Thanks again for your time and I look forward to your response.


----------



## Mmon2616 (Apr 27, 2014)

I forgot to mention I'm not above diving in dumpsters. I'm just not sure where to look????!!!!


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 27, 2014)

Mmon2616 said:


> I forgot to mention I'm not above diving in dumpsters. I'm just not sure where to look????!!!!




In dumpsters.

Jim


----------



## Ian_B (Apr 28, 2014)

the forum has a complete section for this... "where to find scrap" http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=46

jewellery scraps or scrap jewellery? jewellery scraps you would find in a jewellers who does repairs on site, or custom orders, or find a place that manufactures jewellery... but be warned these places generally deal with refiners for purchasing source material and selling/refining wastes, The likelihood of you purchasing off of them would be very low. Sorry just being a realist 

scrap jewellery? try kijiji or the likes... sit outside one of those travelling gold/silver buyers places and hand out cards?

escrap? computer repair stores... dumps... dumpsters... Kijiji... find out when the large item garbage day is and go out the night before?

use your imagination think if I had a broken_____ what would I do with it?


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
You will find everything you seek here and then alot more...

Finding scrap is a learned art as is eveything.
First, look to anything that uses electricity. Curling irons have a silver button at the switch. Troll the thrift stores. Ask where the unsold electronics go. Maybe you can work something out there. Put adds on Craigs list and the papers for e-waste disposal. Ask everyone you meet. Ask, ask, and ask some more. 

It's out there as we have not been there yet...

Good luck

B.S.


----------



## Mmon2616 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for your help. I will try everything you all said. I really appreciate the help. Everyone has been super nice and willing to share their knowledge with us newcomers to refining. I truly enjoy it refining. I'm almost obsessed with it. Lol


----------



## necromancer (May 3, 2014)

Mmon2616 said:


> I forgot to mention I'm not above diving in dumpsters. I'm just not sure where to look????!!!!




go to it wherever it is.

put free ads online
get cheap cards printed, give them to everyone that uses the items you want. offices have computers, go knocking on doors
ghetto boys have gold, put up some flyers (bringg your 9mm) just joking, but you see where i am going.

most importantly "think outside the box"


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 4, 2014)

Necromancer!! I totally understand where your coming from. I'm having business cards made up as we speak. I will definitely be protected when I do that. Thanks for the advice. Buying on eBay isn't going to cut it. If you buy on eBay you have to wait until the price of gold goes I've been to a few computer repair places and they just look at me like I'm stupid


----------

